
How Machine Learning is influencing the customer journey - feconroses
https://monkeylearn.com/blog/machine-learning-on-the-customer-journey/
======
colochef
Hi, the author here.

Would really like to learn other cases of how sales are changing with the
advent of machine learning.

If you have any questions or critiques I would love to hear them.

